# Happy B-Day Peter



## masta (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter and hope you have a good day!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday...have a good one!!! 


http://mymiditoshare.zoomshare.com/files/HappyBirthdayBeatles.mid*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Randy1 (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Peter. Hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Peter, I look up to you because you are what I would be like if I had BRAINS...lol...


----------



## Dean (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter!


----------



## geocorn (May 8, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday, Peter.


----------



## OilnH2O (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Peter! And a big thanks for all you do for all of us!


----------



## chevyguy65 (May 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETER !!!!!! CHEERS!!


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter! Pour one for me too!


----------



## peterCooper (May 8, 2007)

Must be the other Peter



. Frank talked about brains, and anyway my birthday's not until September.

Seriously, Happy Birthday Peter.


----------



## docbee (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday to our resident scientist


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2007)

Happy B-Day Mr. Z! Ill have a glass for ya. Like I really need an excuse!


----------



## Flaco (May 8, 2007)

Happy B-Day Peter....Thanks again for all your support!!!


----------



## jobe05 (May 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETER! 








*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## sally3 (May 8, 2007)

hApPy bIrThDaY!!!!!!!!! HapPy dAnCInG


----------



## Waldo (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter


----------



## GrapeApe (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Peter!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday! The 2 princesses are throwing a dance in honor of your birthday! Merry making all around! Everyone's welcome! We're going to party till the wee hours of the morning!


----------



## Angell Wine (May 8, 2007)

Drink like you just turn 21. Happy b-day Peter.


----------



## PeterZ (May 9, 2007)

Thank you all so very much. I was out to dinner last night with SWMBO and problem child Alex (all 18 yo boys are problem children - I know I was).

Angell - When I was 21 the drinking age in NYC (where I went to college) was 18. Way too old for that now.

PWP - a couple of hot babes in that pic. Hustle your cute tushies down to Winestock!!

Love to all of you, and may we all have very many more!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (May 9, 2007)

*Ok, now that I've read through the thread...I know it is you....PeterZ!!!*


*Best Birthday Wishes to




You...............



..................................Ramona*


----------

